# Desktop Integration with Android



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

As everyone knows, there's iTunes for iDevices. It essentially makes managing an iDevice easy and simple for those who don't want to have to wrap their mind around the idea of having to deal with file systems and what not like we do on Android. I understand, there are the people who do like that kind of stuff, that is, managing everything on the file system level. But, we are ultimately the minority here.

Most people who come to Android from iDevices like the whole integration part of the iDevice ecosystem.

In a lot of ways, that's missing from the Android ecosystem. I would like to see that change. Not for me, but the millions of others who are coming to Android from iDevices. Android has always been a world in which innovation happens, things change, things improve, and ultimately the consumer wins.

Unfortunately, I don't have nearly the coding expertise to get a such a monolithic project off the ground and I certainly don't have the cash to do so as well. I have a bad feeling that such a project would need massive legal advice to fend of not just Apple but the likes of Microsoft, Google, Amazon, Adobe, the record labels, The Independent JPEG Group, and a whole host of others as well. I'm thinking Kickstarter would be the only route to get the cash to do that.

I propose a project in which we make that all happen, an iTunes of sorts for Android.

Who's with me here? Who would like to see this happen? Who would like to donate their time and coding skills to get a project such as this off the ground? I know that it's ultimately not going to be easy, we are going to get legal threats and we are going to sadly need lawyers.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd have to at least agree on the principle that the average user doesn't quite know how to manage their Android device like we, as power users, know how to. A program like iTunes made available for Android would definitely help the community as a whole to better manage their device.

I'm definitely with ya on the project, if it ever gets off the ground. I wish I can help with coding, but I have 0 experience with any coding and I only know basic web codes. Aside from that, I do wish the best of luck and I'd love to see this take off somehow. Would be nice if Google would just make that program to save us the trouble, but oh well, not much we can do on that front.


----------



## hardkick (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the wonderful share


----------

